# school closures for swine flu?



## cca (Mar 7, 2009)

Does anybody know what the situation is with the schools re swine flu currently? I have two children in MBIS and am concerned about them losing education days through government decisions to temporarily close the schools. Lots of rumours around. What is happening?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have heard October 3 but also that some universities wont open and will be filming lectures for students to download , Also heard that anyone arriving in Egypt for work will not be allowed to go to work premises for 7 days, now how the hell that is going to work I have no idea, and what happens to people that are coming on holiday?
Wonder if all this fuss is being made because its swine flu????


----------



## denisaki (Oct 24, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have heard October 3 but also that some universities wont open and will be filming lectures for students to download , Also heard that anyone arriving in Egypt for work will not be allowed to go to work premises for 7 days, now how the hell that is going to work I have no idea, and what happens to people that are coming on holiday?
> Wonder if all this fuss is being made because its swine flu????


We heard today that my daughter's school, Cairo American College will close until October 3rd, but students will continue lessons online.


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

hi schools have been closed due to a decree by the minister of education - schools in alex that have opened have been closed down.
the moe will announce when the schools can open and some in sharm fear it may not be until december.


----------



## denisaki (Oct 24, 2008)

denisaki said:


> We heard today that my daughter's school, Cairo American College will close until October 3rd, but students will continue lessons online.


The date has now been extended to 7th October at C.A.C. I assume that goes for other schools too.


----------



## aziza66 (May 10, 2008)

CAC will reopen on the 7th cause they had a pre-planned CAC holiday and not because of governor instruction. So all schools will open on the 3rd except for CAC.


----------

